# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Alma Bektashi

## Dita

A ben ta nisim dhe nje teme per kengetaren Alma Bektashi  :buzeqeshje: 


Vete e kam ndeshur per here te pare ne festival kenge ne Shqiperi ne krah te Aleksander Gjokes.
Di qe ka studiuar per kanto ne Shqiperi, eshte martuar me nje djale Tirane dhe tani gjenden famlijarisht ne Prishtine.
Kam lexuar dhe nje artikull para disa muajsh per pjesmarrjen e saj ne festivalin e dimrit 2002 ne Tirane. Nese e gjej serish ne internet do ta sjell edhe ketu.

Po do te doja te dija dicka me shume per disqet qe mund te kete nxjerre ne qarkullim.....kenge te saj e tekste te ketyre kengeve.


Pershendetje!
Dita

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shume mire bere qe e hape kete teme per Alma Bektashi-n , Dita.
Gjithmone e kam degjuar me kenaqesi. Eshte kengetare dinjitoze . Tani sme kujtohet ndonje tekst kenge, por kush te kete le ta sjelle ketu.

----------


## Calexico

me kujtohet nje kenge e saj quhej "te genjen ai" qe me kishte lene pershtypje mes mizorise se turbo-folkut shqiptar te paraqitur me veshje alla-maddonce.

nuk them qe me pelqeu si kenge dhe se e degjoj me endje po them se ishte nje drite ne fund te tunelit te errte.

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje Corazon dhe Calexico!

Kam gjetur nje kenge te kenduar nga Alma.

"Ti largohu"

Lidhjen nga ku mund ta terhiqni ne komjuterin tuaj e gjeni si me poshte:


TI LARGOHU

----------


## Dita

Kurse ne lidhjen me poshte mund te ndiqni videon e Almes per kengen 

"Hajde hajde djalo"


HAJDE HAJDE DJALO


Duhet te keni Realone ne kompjuter qe ta shikoni.

----------


## Fredi

Pershendetje te gjitheve. Bete mire qe hapet kete teme edhe mua me pelqen shume kjo kengetare. Per here te pare e kam pare ne nje festival ne tirane edhe une me Aleksander Gjoken dhe ate kenge e kam edhe ne kasete video. Gjithashtu kam te shkarkuara na PC edhe "Hajde hajde djalo" dhe  " Te genjen ai" qe me pelqen aq shume. Kenge te tjera nuk kam dhe nuk di nese ka nxjerre ndonje disc tjeter.
Ciaooooo

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje Fredi!

Nje kenge tjeter nga Alma e gjen ne postimin #4.

"Ti largohu". Kliko tek lidhja qe kam vendosur aty dhe mund ta shkarkosh ne kompjuterin tend.



Teksti i kesaj kenge.



*Ti largohu*


Te desha si femije,
e para dashuri,
e para enderr ishe ti.
I pari lot ne sy,
i pari varg per ty,
e para kenge per ne te dy.

U zgjova e trembur,
U tret ne erresire,
nje perqafim i ngrire
mbi nje shtrat si shkretetire.

Ti largohu nga jeta ime,
me ndihmo qe te harroj.
Le te tretesh ne kujtime
Si nje dite qe perendon.

Ti largohu, ti largohu,
ti qe emrin ke zhgenjim.
Me qortonte dashuria
Me denonte fati im.

Ti largohu nga endrra ime,
do jetoj une me vetmine,
me rinon me ledhatime,
ti ma plake dashurine.

Ti largohu, ti largohu,
ti qe emrin ke zhgenjim.
Me qortonte dashuria
Me denonte fati im.

U zgjova e trembur,
me mua tallej nata,
me perqeshte dashurine.
U zgjova e humbur
Ne buze me puthe nata
Dhe ma vriste dashurine.

Ti largohu nga jeta ime,
me ndihmo qe te harroj.
Le te tretesh ne kujtime
Si nje dite qe perendon.

Ti largohu nga endrra ime,
do jetoj une me vetmine,
me rinon me ledhatime,
ti ma plake dashurine.

Ti largohu, ti largohu,
ti qe emrin ke zhgenjim.
Me qortonte dashuria
Me denonte fati im.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Gjall a vedk kjo...kam kohe pa e degjuar?  :buzeqeshje: 

laterz  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Arjeta

Alma Bektashi eshte kengetare shum e mire dhe vertet dinjitoze ka nje ze te mrekulluar dhe fantastik....Ajo nje kohe ka studiur ne Tirane dhe eshte martuar me nje tiranas me duket, gjate asaj kohe ishte kohe lufte ne Kosove per ate ajo ishte me e njoftur ne Shqiperi se ne Kosove...ka shum kosovar qe deri mbas luftes kan menduar qe Alma eshte e Shqiperis per arsyjse se ajo kishte dal shum e re nga Kosova.......

----------


## As^Dibrane

Eshte nje kenge e Alma Bektashit ne albumin e rri nese e dij mire e quaj " Eja ti" ju lutem nese dikush e di te ma dergoje tekstin se ka kohe qe e kerkoj. Pershendetje

----------


## Niçe

Alma Bekstashi ka nji "spesore musicale" qe do te befasonte kedo... Zâni i saj aq i ngrohte e egzotik duket se ti merr mend...
  M' kane pelqy pergjithesisht interpretimet e saja, do veçoja duet me Aleksander Gjoken dhe interpretimin e "Comme d' abbitude" te Edit Piaff tè programi i Vitit te Ri para do vjetsh.

----------


## Asessino

he he he une almen e respektoj shume sepse vertet kendon bukur mirpo i ka edhe ajo mangsit e vetaaa.....

----------


## GoDDeSS

alma eshte nje kengetare vertet e vecante!

----------


## DeuS

E vertete ! edhe mua me pelqen .............

----------


## babadimri

Per bese kjo alama lene qe eshte e bukur po zerin e ka zanzi

----------


## Monica

Me pelqen Alma , ka shume bote dhe ze te embel

----------


## As^Dibrane

Po e shkruaj tekstin e kenges qe kerkoja me siper, se  perseri vet e gjeta  :shkelje syri: 

EJA TI

Kete nate patjeter ti te dua
te shoh syte e tu, floket e tua 
dhe te them e qete ku ishe ti
te ti prek duart neper duar
dhe te them sa shume me ke munguar
kush e di sa vite, kush e di
te te them une eja, eja, eja ti
jo nuk ishte era por ishe ti

Dhe te theras ku je ti eja 
eja me shpejt, me shpejt se era
ende i ndjej prekjet e tua
eja ti, eja, eja ti
zemra nuk fle ajo rri zgjuar
sa shume asaj i ke munguar
si te ta them te dua eja 
eja ti, eja, eja ti

----------


## Cruel

alma ka me te verte nje ze fantastik por qe eshte humbur ne muziken shqiptare.  Do kisha qejf ta degjoja duke kenduar ndonje Ella Fitzgerald etj

----------


## PINK

alma bektashi eshte e martuar me nje cun simpatik nga tirana ..  e njoh kete tironsin vete personalisht .. dhe kane nje vajze te vogel nga martesa e tyre ..

----------


## Davius

*Alma Bektashi, këtë herë me djalë* 

_Tiranë, 9 janar (MIA)_

Në herën e fundit kur do të gjendej në qendër të vëmendjes mediatike në Tiranë (pse ishte zonja Kapulet në musikalin "Romeo dhe Zhuljeta"), Alma Bektashi nuk do të jepte asnjë shenjë, në asnjë intervistë apo bisedë të lirë, për shtatzëninë e saj. Sepse në fakt nuk e dinte as vetë. Lajmin e bukur ajo do ta mësonte pas përfundimit të "Romeos dhe Zhuljetës", në ditët e para të mbërritjes në Prishtinë. 

Kështu, këngëtarja kosovare do të bëhet nënë për herë të dytë. Pas vajzës, këtë herë Alma do të sjellë në jetë një djalë

----------

